# A bit of insurance advice, if you will.



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm just in the process of shopping around for car insurance quotes, and wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for starting places. I don't have a lot of time to call around 30+ insurance companies for a quote. I will do a quick comparison search, but wondered if there are any other places that are worth giving a shout to.

I'm 29, with one accident (2009) and an SP30 (2008). Taking delivery of a Black Edition Audi TT 2.0l TFSI Quattro. Insurance companies will be laughing all the way to the bank, but some helpful direction would be appreciated.

I've done a couple of searches for 'best insurance companies' but all threads seem to point to an argument about one thing or another.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adam, Its a matter of shopping around I'm afraid, age, postcode, excess etc can make a hell of a difference.
Owners Club discounts & 25% off etc don't always mean what they say. 
When you're oldish like me, then you can smile after receiving a quote.  
LV, Liverpool Victoria is good for me, & haven't been able to beat them for 3 years, but others may find them expensive. 
Hoggy.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks mate.

My current insurer, Elephant, wanted an extra £700 on top of what I've already given them to insure the TT. I figured with the claim and speeding, I'm going to be paying close to £1k for the insurance, which is sad considering the only thing I was looking forward to after turning 30 this October, was the cheaper insurance...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I just recently left Swiftcover (well, leaving would be more accurate but that's another story!!) and found LV also to be the next cheapest available, regardless of which compare search engine used. The best one of the top few imho is CompareTheMarket.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks. I will definately give them a call


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/compare-cheap-car-insurance

Not failed me yet.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

LV is the best quote so far, with legal cover, windscreen cover & loan car...£250 minimum excess.

Quote from compare the market.com


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Try A Plan. They give good quotes and my policy has a £200 xs with no voluntary xs to pay.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have added A-Plan to the list. I'm going to call around this weekend as you get 7 days free with Audi. On my list to try are:

Liverpool Victoria
eSure
Sainsburys
Tesco
A-Plan
Elephant
Direct Line
Axa
Admiral
Chris Knott
Adrian Flux
Brentacre


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

AdamA9 said:


> I have added A-Plan to the list. I'm going to call around this weekend as you get 7 days free with Audi. On my list to try are:
> 
> Liverpool Victoria
> eSure
> ...


A price comparison website will hit on most of those in one sweep!


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm currently with Audi for the TT, and LV for my A3 - LV seem very good. I believe that Audi are currently using Aviva, although I may be wrong?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Audi use Allianz, and quoted me £2,822.36 a year. Hence me looking at others



MXS said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > I have added A-Plan to the list. I'm going to call around this weekend as you get 7 days free with Audi. On my list to try are:
> ...


Yeah I was going to hit the price comparison sites, then what ever doesn't show from there, I will do manually


----------



## Lataro (Apr 29, 2011)

STTink said:


> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/compare-cheap-car-insurance
> 
> Not failed me yet.


Same here... You can't beat old Martin when it comes to good money saving advice.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Agreed, follow his steps, saved me 500 quid


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for that link. A good read


----------



## Fx1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Count yourself lucky....

When i live at home it was £1000 to insure my car.

When i move to B1 Birmingham City center it was £1900 cheapest quote! unless i paid 3k excess!

thats clean licence and no claims and 3yrs of bonus. 27 yrs old.

baring in mind that i used to drive to B1 every day but now because i dont drive to B1 but live here im getting screwed!

i have had to resort to insuring at my moms and putting this post code is where its kept overnight to get it down a little..


----------

